# Deleting Books in Kindle Touch



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I have no problem moving books into and out of collections.  However, there are a couple of books that I would like to remove from my Touch.  Is there any way to do this and if so how?

Thanx

John


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

According to the Amazon support page:-



> To remove content:
> From the Home screen, press and hold the cover of the item you want to remove to bring up additional options.
> Tap Move to Archived Items from the options. (Non-archived personal documents will state Delete Document, samples will state Delete this Sample.)
> Note: Samples and non-archived personal documents will be deleted from your Kindle Touch and not stored in Your Kindle Library.


For further details :- http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k5org_remove?nodeId=200730030#remove


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanx - worked perfectly.  I knew there had to be a way.

John


----------



## mike1132 (Nov 25, 2011)

Worked for me too thank you.


----------

